# warmouth bluegill?



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

in my area, springfield, cj brown is full of those little black warmouth bluegill in the 3-5 in range and i have found that, in my experiences, i have better luck catching flatties on them than regular ol' bluegill. kinda the same thing going on with the pumpkin seed bluegill, they just seem livelier and attract the bigger fish better, anyone else notice this?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I can't say they have attracted bigger fish for me, ut I do like using them. They do seem to kick a lot more than gills for me, but I don't think it has really done anything better for me. Then again, I haven't really kept track of numbers and or size on which ones. I usually have a mix of gills and warmouth, so I don't always remember which one caught the fish


----------



## chrisoneal (May 13, 2006)

YEA MAN CATCH as many of those pumkin seeds and warmouths that you can. Awsome bait.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

ive had luck on warmouths...i never really can get any pumpkin seeds around here...at least none that i know of


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Our experience is that baits with red eyes live longer and move around better than other baits. It may be a coincidence but we get more bites on them.










No matter what baits you fish with it always helps to keep them as lively as possible.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

green sunfish (commonly called warmouth) and pumpkinseeds are the finest of the "bluegills" to use for bait. they are way more livelier and resiliant than your plain 'ol gill.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jun 23, 2005)

What about crappie for live bait???

I know alot waters have minimum lengthes, but anyone ever tried live crappie??

Liveliest Iv ever used is goldfish and israli carp. IV had these side by side with live creek chubs and live gills and never caught anything on them. chubs and bluegill yes, but they dont seem to hit on goldfish to well, only used the israli carp once, but they are lively little guys...


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

ive used just about any kind of fish there is to use for fishing for big flatties, and id rather have goldfish and gills compared to everything!!! yes crappie work, but they tend to die very quickly i think by personal experience


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Isralie Carp are good bait for channel cats. I catch a lot of big channels on them, and never any blues or flats. I catch a lot of blues on Suckers, dead or alive. Goldfish are really livley, but I never have much luck with them. Pumpkinseeds are great as well. Another thing is if you hook about 5 jumbo leeches on your hook and fish them in the dead heat of summer you cant beat them for big catfish.


----------

